# Salisbury MA summer specials.



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any current info on the summer specials in Salisbury MA?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

AOfficer2009 said:


> Does anyone have any current info on the summer specials in Salisbury MA?


All the info is right on the SPD website.

Salisbury Police Department, Salisbury MA

Check back with the HR Department after the holidays for when the process will start. Don't call the PD directly because they'll just refer you to HR.

With summer PD jobs it's a real crap shoot. Some towns let specials get hands on and involved, some just want you to direct traffic and give directions. Some are armed and some aren't. Either way it's great experience.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

aren't you already a special? isn't summer detail time?


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Did you try calling the Salisbury PD first?


My buddy stopped by and they directed him to their website and gave him an application to fill out.

Just wondering if anyone on here has worked for them, what they thought about it, what they could do, that kinda stuff.



jedediah1 said:


> aren't you already a special? isn't summer detail time?


Summer is detail time.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Its not even winter yet. Its going to be a bad winter I think.

Back on topic. Kudos to the OP for taking initiative early.


----------



## wscstudent (May 6, 2007)

The cape has a few great places to work as a summer special. I have friends who worked in Ptown, Eastham and Orleans, I worked in Wellfleet. Awesome place, invaluable experience. Application are posted around the first of the year.


----------

